# WARNUNG ATELCO + Hardwareversand.de



## MaxMix (25. Februar 2016)

Liebe Community,

2015 meldete Atelco Insolvenz an. Ich hatte eine Bestellung bereits bei Atelco/Hardwareversand.de abgeschickt und bezahlt.
Jedoch meldet sich seit Wochen niemand! Die Hotlines sagen nur "geschlossen" und auf E-Mails reagiert niemand.
Ich denke das Geld ist weg....

Was mich am meisten ankotzt, dass die glücklich noch weiter Sachen über das Internet "verkaufen".... und der Insolvenzverwalter dieses Spiel mitmacht.

Echt zum Kotzen! Weiss jemand von euch ob die Filialen auch geschlossen sind?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Heimomat (25. Februar 2016)

Atelco hat die Filialen stark reduziert und bietet keine Finanzierung mehr an das ist das Einzinste was passiert ist, nennt sich auch Planinsolvenz. An dein Geld solltest du noch kommen so wie die Ware.


----------



## MaxMix (25. Februar 2016)

Ne die haben komplett dicht gemacht. Man erreicht niemanden mehr..... die Bestellungen werden auch nicht abgearbeitet.


----------



## rabe08 (25. Februar 2016)

Das nennt man Pech, aber warnen musst Du nicht. Du bist halt die schlechtest mögliche Situation geraten. Du warst Gläubiger (Atelco hatte eine Warenschuld Dir gegenüber), dann haben die Insolvenz angemeldet, damit warst Du ein Gläubiger von vielen. Der Insolvenzverwalter darf keinen Gläubiger bevorzugen oder benachteiligen. Du wirst wahrscheinlich irgendwann, wenn das Insolvenzverfahren abgeschlossen ist, einen Teil Deines Geld aus der sogenannten Quote zurück erhalten. Quote heißt ganz einfach: zum Zeitpunkt der Insolvenz waren die Schulden X und das Vermögen Y. X war größer als Y, sonst wären sie nicht in die Insolvenz gegangen. Die Quote ist jetzt Y/X, vorher werden noch die Gebühren des Insolvenzverwalters vom Y abgezogen und einiges anderes, dieses ist gesetzlich geregelt, z.B. vorrangige Forderungen. Freue Dich jetzt nicht zu früh, übliche Quoten liegen so zwischen 2% und 25%. Mehr ist es eigentlich nie.

Warum machen die jetzt weiter? Ganz einfach: die Insolvenz ist ein Cut. Das Unternehmen ist erstmal (!) von allem befreit, was vorher war. Und soweit noch Masse vorhanden ist, kann es den Betrieb fortführen. Ist auch sinnvoll, sonst gäbe es z.B. viele Arbeitslose dazu. Im Sinne des Gemeinwesens ist die Fortführung, soweit möglich, immer besser, als einfach den Laden zuzumachen. Vor einigen Jahren gab es auch eine Reform des Insolvenzrechtes, die genau das zum Ziel hat.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall Deine Forderung gegenüber dem Insolvenzverwalter anmelden. Sonst gibt es überhaupt keine Quote. Also mach Dich kundig. Kann man alles rausfinden und Rechtsberatung kann und darf es hier in diesem Forum nicht geben.

Also nochmal: eine Warnung ist überflüssig, die Situation ist hier lange bekannt und wurde schon ausgiebig diskutiert. Sehe zu, dass Du wenigsten ein paar Deiner Kröten zurückbekommst. Und in Zukunft schau Dir die Unternehmen genau an, denen Du Vorkasse gibst. Ich war im letzten Jahr in genau der selben Situation, Hardwareversand war immer einer meiner bevorzugten Shops, ich habe dann aber gesehen, dass auf einmal jede Menge negative Bewertungen auftauchten. Vertrösten, melden sich nicht zurück, Ware doch nicht verfügbar, Geld zurück nur sehr schwer, wenn überhaupt. Wenn sowas bei Shops passiert, die schon lange am Markt sind und eigentlich immer ganz gut dastanden, sind das sichere Zeichen, das etwas überhaupt nicht stimmt. Und das Atelco Probleme hatte, war schon lange bekannt. Google ist Dein Freund.


----------



## Heimomat (25. Februar 2016)

Hab die Hotline auch mal angerufen, hast recht,  da tut sich garnix mehr. Bin gestern noch an unserer Filiale vorbei gefahren und bin der Meinung das die noch auf hatte. Dann ist die Kohle wohl weg.


----------



## Justan Image (25. Februar 2016)

Wann hast Du denn bei denen bestellt/bezahlt?
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres noch was gekauft bei Hardwareversand.de (wenn auch per Nachnahme^^)


----------



## Seabound (25. Februar 2016)

Hoffentlich wars nicht soviel Kohle...


----------



## Gysi1901 (25. Februar 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> ...


So macht das Forum Spaß! Wieder was gelernt. Danke!


----------



## MaxMix (25. Februar 2016)

Das ist richtig ärgerlich, vor allem was soll das vom Insolvenzverwalter, dass er so etwas zulässt...


----------



## Gysi1901 (25. Februar 2016)

MaxMix schrieb:


> Das ist richtig ärgerlich, vor allem was soll das vom Insolvenzverwalter, dass er so etwas zulässt...


Er macht doch nur, was er machen muss. Das Vorgehen ist gesetzlich genau geregelt. Die Sache war längst verkorkst, als ein Insolvenzverwalter eingeschaltet wurde.


----------



## rabe08 (25. Februar 2016)

MaxMix schrieb:


> Das ist richtig ärgerlich, vor allem was soll das vom Insolvenzverwalter, dass er so etwas zulässt...



Nochmal, Details siehe mein Kommentar oben, SO SIEHT DER JOB VON EINEM INSOLVENZVERWALTER AUS! Möglichst das Unternehmen (=Arbeitsplätze) erhalten, Geschäft fortführe. Dazu wird der "Schwanz" vor der Insolvenzeröffnung abgeschnitten. Sonst könnte es ja nicht weitergehen. Ist immer Schade, wenn in solch Fällen Verbraucher das Nachsehen haben, in der Regel liegen die größte Verluste aber bei Lieferanten, Sozialversicherungen, Finanzamt.


----------



## MaxMix (25. Februar 2016)

Ist bei euch in der nähe einer der Atelco Filialen offen?


----------



## MaxMix (25. Februar 2016)

Super jetzt haben die ihr Festnetztelefon schon abgestellt.... so ein Mist.........

Profil 

 -
 Impressum
 +49 (0)2924 / 99-00  

Hat noch jemand was bei denen bestellt???


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

Das wäre ja wirklich mal eine krasse Sache, wenn die den Betrieb für Bestellungen noch offen gehalten haben um dann doch ruckartig zu verschwinden.
Für mich war der Laden seit Bekanntgabe der Insolvenz aber sowieso von der "wie teuer ist das bei denen?"-Liste verschwunden, eine Bestellung war undenkbar.


----------



## trigger831 (25. Februar 2016)

Die 01805 / 711 117 Hotline ist "heute nicht besetzt"...ist klar. Die Zeichen verdichten sich wohl.

Atelco Computer: K&M ubernimmt 8 Filialen, Rest wird geschlossen - ComputerBase

"Bestellungen und Gewährleistung sollen möglichst erfüllt werden"...das "möglichst" lässt natürlich einiges an Spekulationen zu.


----------



## MaxMix (25. Februar 2016)

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,

wir haben nun alle drei Shops deaktiviert und die Shops werden unseren aktuellen Informationen nach ab 1.3. definitiv geschlossen. Wir haben jedoch leider zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine genaueren Informationen, halten Sie jedoch in jedem Fall diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden.

Ich habe etwas recherchiert und gesehen, dass es bei sofortüberweisung.de auch einen Käuferschutz gibt (*** Uberweisung noch sicherer mit dem Kauferschutz[/url]).
Leider dürfte Atelco bereits den Bestellvorgang deaktiviert haben, denn wir kommen nicht einmal zum zweiten Bestellschritt. Ansonsten hätten wir geprüft ob das Käuferschutzsymbol angezeigt wird.

sofortüberweisung.de gibt folgende Informationen an:
"Haben Sie den Käuferschutz während des Bezahlvorgangs aktiviert, wird Ihnen in den darauffolgenden Bezahlschritten mit SOFORT Überweisung das grüne Käuferschutzsiegel angezeigt.
Nach Bezahlung erhalten Sie von der Deutschen Handelsbank eine Bestätigungsmail mit weiteren Informationen zu Ihrem Käuferschutz. Wurde die bestellte Ware nicht geliefert, können Sie innerhalb von 14 Tagen den Käuferschutz geltend machen. Hierfür verwenden Sie einen Link, der Ihnen in der Bestätigungsmail zugesandt wurde. Im Anschluss wird Ihr Händler von der Deutschen Handelsbank aufgefordert, die Lieferung der Ware nachzuweisen. Kommt der Händler dieser Aufforderung nicht innerhalb von fünf Tagen nach, erhalten Sie Ihr Geld zurück."

Dh. in der Bestätigungsmail von sofortüberweisung.de sollte die Information zum Käuferschutz enthalten sein. Eventuell wäre das eine Möglichkeit schnell und unkompliziert an das Geld zurückzukommen.

Wir melden uns auf jeden Fall, sobald wir neue Informationen bekommen.

-- 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

A. H.
Support
mailto:info@geizhals.at


----------



## highspeedpingu (25. Februar 2016)

? und wieso könnte ich jetzt noch auf Hardwareversand.de einkaufen? (Hab´s  gerade mal probiert...)


----------



## MaxMix (25. Februar 2016)

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXX,

wir wissen zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nur, dass die ATELCO Computer AG Ihr Geschäft zum 1. 3. komplett einstellt wird und haben die Listung im Preisvergleich wegen Ihrer Meldung deaktiviert.

Fix ist ebenfalls, dass die Hotline gestern nicht besetzt war, weil gestern die Mitarbeiter informiert wurden. Die Hotline funktioniert heute wieder und ist auch besetzt.
Ich denke, dass die Mitarbeiter dort zum heutigen Zeitpunkt eher Bescheid wissen, wie weiter mit aktuell offenen Bestellungen vorgegangen wird.

Wir versuchen morgen weiter, etwas über die aktuelle Vorgehensweise direkt beim Händler herauszufinden.

Sollten Sie in der Zwischenzeit von ATELCO Informationen erhalten, würden wir Sie bitten, uns diese weiterzuleiten.

-- 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

B. W.
Leitung Support


----------



## Heimomat (25. Februar 2016)

Gerade gelesen: ComputerBase hat aus Mitarbeiterkreisen erfahren, dass am gestrigen Mittwoch Teilen der bisherigen Belegschaft die Freistellung angekündigt wurde, ein Teil der Filialen von K&M übernommen und der Rest abgewickelt werden wird – Das Logistikzentrum ist bereits geschlossen, da kein Investor gefunden wurde. Hoffentlich habt ihr auf unseren Rat gehört und nur per Rechnung, Nachnahme oder bei Abholung bezahlt. K&M möchte allerdings versuchen, noch offene Bestellungen oder etwaige Gewährleistungsansprüche im “Kundensinne zufrieden zu stellen”.


----------



## Jonsen29 (25. Februar 2016)

K&M expandiert wieder? Die haben doch vor ca 3,5 Jahren auch Insolvenz angemeldet.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2016)

Jonsen29 schrieb:


> K&M expandiert wieder? Die haben doch vor ca 3,5 Jahren auch Insolvenz angemeldet.


 die heißen jetzt KM-Computer (früher Elektronik, oder nicht? ) und sind wohl zusammen mit Bora-Computer am Werk. ich war selber erst gestern in der KM-Filiale in Köln, sehr nette Beratung, offenbar auch Ahnung vom Fach - aber halt ein Stück teurer als bei den bekannteren Shops, teils erheblich (20% mehr)

Das mit hardwareversand ist aber sehr schade, das war mein Stamm-Shop, ich hatte da auch trotz des Verfahrens weiterhin bestellt und nie Probleme, hab vor ner Woche noch was für 260€ geliefert bekommen - verstehe daher nicht so ganz, warum der Threadstarter "seit Wochen" wartet und keine Reaktion bekommt ^^    Bleibt zu hoffen, dass durch die Insolvenzverwaltung alles für die Kunden gesichert bleibt. Ende Juli wurde ja gesagt, dass der Verwalter alle ab da getätigten Bestellen garantieren würde.

*edit* wieso ist bei cb nur von Atelco die Rede? Oder meinen die damit einhergehend auch hardwareversand?


----------



## sliceX (26. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte am Mittwoch noch eine Graka + CPU Kühler bestellt, Zahlung per Vorkasse gewählt und aber noch nichts überwiesen (zum Glück). Vorhin ging von mir noch eine Mail raus dass sie die Zahlungsart auf Nachnahme ändern sollen, kann ich die Sachen jetzt komplett abschreiben?


----------



## ratmal86 (26. Februar 2016)

Was passiert eigentlich mit Forderungen aus Bestellungen nach dem Insolvenzantrag, wie. z.B. Retouren, Defekte, ...?
Hardwareversand verschickte gebrauchte Ware, welche unverzüglich -von einem Bekannten- reklamiert und zurückgeschickt wurde. 
Seither verharrt HWV auf Rückzahlung und schaltete sogar eine Anzeige, wegen Betrugs. 
Seitens meines Bekannten wurde eine Kanzlei beauftragt, die sich diesen Fall annahm.
Letzlich kann hier im Nachhinhein der Insolvenzverwalter für die Forderungen aus der Bestellung haftbar gemacht werden, oder nicht?


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Februar 2016)

Also ich hab am Dienstag den 23. noch eine Grafikkarte bei Atelco bestellt, eine GTX 980Ti von Gigabyte für 600€. Bezahlt habe ich per Rechnung. Am Donnerstag kam die Karte dann bei mir an.


----------



## Schallrich (2. März 2016)

Unter beiden Adressen gelangt man jetzt zu Bora Computer Onlineshop.
Komischer Laden o.O


----------



## ujellyx (2. März 2016)

Hat sonst noch jemand eine offene Bestellung bei atelco.de, die er bereits via Vorkasse bezahlt hat?
Von Atelco selbst kamen bisher immer verschiedene Antworten auf die Frage, ob eine offene Bestellung noch bearbeitet wird.
Einmal hieß es, alles wird storniert und ich möge mich bitte an die Insolvenzverwalter wenden. Gestern Abend dann habe ich eine E-Mail bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt:

"Sehr geehrte(r) Herr [...],
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung im ATELCO-Onlineshop.

Ihr Auftragscode: [...]

Für den Artikel [...] hat uns der Hersteller noch keinen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin mitgeteilt. Sobald der Artikel bei uns eingegangen ist, werden wir Ihnen diesen schnellstmöglich zusenden.

Wenn Sie für einen Artikel ohne Liefertermin oder einen Auslaufartikel einen anderen Artikel geliefert haben, senden Sie bitte eine kurze E-Mail an service@atelco.de."


Da ist man als Kunde durch die ständig unterschiedlichen Antworten nur noch verwirrt...
Eine eindeutige Antwort habe ich noch nicht erhalten... telefonisch sind die Kollegen ja nicht mehr erreichbar und auf E-Mails wird nicht mehr reagiert...


----------

